# taille de la pièce à main



## Lupin100

Contesto: attrezzature per l'estetica
Consiglio: iniziare il trattamento con il manipolo medio o piccolo. Io tradurrei: "entamer le traitement avec la pièce à main de taille moyenne ou petite". E' meglio lasciare indicato: "de taille..." oppure è superfluo?
Grazie...


----------



## Corsicum

On peut laisser de taille, mais je ne comprend pas trop « _manipolo_ » , c’est un morceau de tissu, un gant de toilette ou serviette ?
_Commencer le traitement avec une pièce à main de taille moyenne ou petite_
_Commencer l’application( ?) avec une serviette( ?) de taille moyenne ou petite_


----------



## Lupin100

Merci Corsicum pour tes conseils à cet égard et à mon thread "film alimentaire". La pièce à main est un appareil utilisé pour les traitements esthétiques. Juste pour
avoir une idée, visite ce lien:
http://www.biotic.fr/appareils-dermopigmentation/la-piece-a-main-stylo.html. 
Il y a des photos...


----------



## Corsicum

…oui, d’accord, c’est donc d’un gabarit, d’un modèle qu’il s’agit.
Dans ce cas, on pourrait dire : 
_Commencer le traitement avec une pièce à main moyenne ou petite_
_Commencer le traitement avec une pièce à main de dimension moyenne ou réduite._
_Commencer le traitement avec un modèle de pièce à main médian ou réduit._
_Commencer le traitement avec une pièce à main de modèle moyen ou petit._
_Commencer le traitement avec une pièce à main premier modèle ou moyen._
Pour du matériel on parle de : grand modèle, modèle complet, modèle standard, modèle médian, petit modèle, modèle réduit ou premier modèle… ? 
En général, implicitement les fonctionalités changent en fonction de la taille, de la dimension.
…à contrôler


----------



## Lupin100

Merci Corsicum!
Tu m'as donné des explications que je n'arrivais pas a retrouver en surfant sur l'Internet...ce forum est génial!
A plus...


----------



## Lupin100

Ah! En plus, pour ce qui peuvent e^tre intéressés, la traduction italienne de "pièce à main" est "manipolo"...


----------

